# Micro-Cap descarga gratuita v12 v11 v10



## gevv (Sep 7, 2019)

A partir del 4/7/2019, Spectrum Software está cerrado. Micro-Cap ahora es gratis.

El soporte técnico estará disponible durante al menos 90 días por correo electrónico en Soporte.

Puede descargar las últimas versiones de Micro-Cap aquí: Descargar
Puede elegir el programa ejecutable o el CD de instalación completo para MC10, MC11 y MC12. Si tiene una versión anterior, descargue y use MC12. Estas nuevas versiones no requieren la clave de seguridad, por lo que hacen que Micro-Cap sea gratuito para toda la comunidad de ingenieros.

Gracias por el honor y el privilegio de servirle durante los últimos 39 años.

Software Spectrum

Micro-Cap User Downloads


----------

